# My Greatgrandparents



## Ruthanne (Mar 17, 2017)

I came across these photos of my great grandparents on my mother's side tonight:

Notice my great grandmother is especially beautiful!  I thought she resembled Julia Roberts!  :love_heart:







Here is my great grandfather:






There is a very sad story about them but I won't go into it now.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 17, 2017)

Very Nice!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## AprilT (Mar 18, 2017)

Very good looking grandparents.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 18, 2017)

Your great grandmother looks very modern, especially her clothing.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 19, 2017)

AprilT said:


> Very good looking grandparents.


Thanks.



Butterfly said:


> Your great grandmother looks very modern, especially her clothing.


Thanks.


----------

